# Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken



## rahnschote (26. Januar 2008)

Ist hier jemand der mir sagen kann wieviel Meter die Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken von land entfernt ist???
Hat sich schon mal jemand von euch mit dem Bellyboot an die kante gewagt?!?


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken*

Moin Moin ,
genau kann ich es Dir nicht sagen aber ich schätze mal um die 400 - 500m. Mit dem BB würde ich da aber nicht unbedingt hinfahren denn da herscht ne klasse Strömung . Was nicht schlecht ist die ist Sandbank vor der Tonne . Fahre zum sogenannten Windsyrfer Parkplatz ( in Pelzerhaken immer gerade aus fahren anstatt rechts abztubiegen zur Seebrücke ) Dann haste ne klasse Sandbank von ca 200m vor Dir mit einer Wassertiefe um die 2m . Ist ne klasse Stelle für Platte mit dem Buttlöffel . Am Rande der Sandbank geht es innerhalb von 2m Strecke auf 8-10 m Wassertiefe ab. Ich stelle mich da gerne mit dem Kleinboot hin um a. auf Platte zu angeln und b. mit der 2ten Angel Leo´s zu ärgern :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## vazzquezz (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> ... Pelzerha*k*en ...



@HHEutin: Brav! Sehr lernfähig! :vik: #h

V.


----------



## nemles (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @HHEutin: Brav! Sehr lernfähig! :vik: #h
> 
> V.



Ach nö, war ja schon fast sein Markenzeichen: P...hagen..|bla:


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken*

Moin Moin,


nemles schrieb:


> Ach nö, war ja schon fast sein Markenzeichen: P...hagen..|bla:



genauuuuuu |supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## detlefb (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken*

Gut geschätzt Käpt'n. 
Es sind 750m.


----------



## vazzquezz (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken*

@HHEutin: OK! #6 Ab sofort lass ich es bei Dir gelten ... (aber nur als Markenzeichen!)

V.

P.S.: @Kpt_Dedel_C : Mann, nimmst Du es wieder genau! 
(Entscheidender ist allerdings die Aussage von HHE, dass aufgrund der scharfen Kante dort, die Unter-Strömungen gerne mal ratzfatz gen Sierksdorf führen!)


----------



## rahnschote (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken*

Danke für die infos#6...
also nur mit dem boot hin!!


----------

